
Show HN: AnyChart Integration Template for Golang and MySQL – Data Visualization - andreykh
https://github.com/anychart-integrations/golang-http-mysql-template
======
ilevd
The interesting fact - the same Ruby example takes only 18 LOC:
[https://github.com/anychart-integrations/ruby-sinatra-
mysql-...](https://github.com/anychart-integrations/ruby-sinatra-mysql-
template/blob/master/main.rb)

